# Issue when installing GeForce Experience or Stand alone drive update (Invalid access



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Issue when installing GeForce Experience or Stand alone driver update (Invalid access to Memory location error message)

Please help me resolve this.

I had GeForce Experience installed; when I go to open it it talks about error with dlls.
This is the first message:








I press OK and get this message.









I am trying to uninstall the perivous version of GeExpreince : 1.7 from control panel and it isn't working. 

It's not giving me an error message or anything it just doesn't do anything.


---
Install Logs: LOG.GeForce_Experience_v2.1.1.0.exe.log

LOG.GeForce_Experience_v2.1.1.0.exe.log - Pastebin.com


LOG.setup.exe.log

LOG.setup.exe.log - Pastebin.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tired to use the Nvidia Experience updater?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

when I try and open GeForce Experience talks about error with dlls.
This is the first message:








I press OK and get this message.









I checked that location and there is a file with that name.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, then see if you can reinstall Experience.

Also please do not create a second thread on the same issue.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

I am trying to uninstall the perivous version of GeExpreince : 1.7 from control panel and it isn't working. 

It's not giving me an error message or anything it just doesn't do anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happens if you just reinstall Experience?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

the error messages above


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this program here can remove Experience:

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

I've used the program to uninstall.

When I run the new version of experince it still throughs the damn "Invalid access to memory location"
(I've tried both versions with attempting to run in Administrator as well).
tried to install the old version that was installed same issue.

I think this might have happen around the time i upgrade the motherboard drivers/bios


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

tried updating to F8 update for the z87x-d3h board and no change.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That has nothing to do with installing/uninstalling.

Can you uninstall any other programs?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

yeah just uninstalled an older version of Visual Studio 2012.

Also been able to install Visual Studio 2013.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Revo should have asked to scan of remaining files. Did you do that? And remove them?

See if you can delete the file displayed in the messages. Then reinstall or attempt to uninstall.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes I ticked all and clicked delete.

The process is occurring differently now.

So what is happening is that I have removed the program via revo.

I am now trying to run the GeExpernice 2.1.1.0.exe.
I shows an error dialog box of "NVIDIA Install: Invalid access to memory location"

The dll issue was when i was trying to open the already installed 1.7 version of GeExperience.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *msconfig* and press enter. Go to the Startup Tab and uncheck *nvqtwk *and restart the computer try it again


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

i couldn't find nvqtwk.exe

However i did find the geexperience one "nvtmru.exe"


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

and that didn't help either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did this just randomly happen one day?

Did you do anything prior to this?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

I went to play BF4 and it said i was going to have poor performance due to out of date drivers and I was huh... why haven't they been upgraded. So I tried to open GEExperience, took me a while as i couldn't see it in the windows tray.

So I am not sure when it happened.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

find attached the results.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The SFC tool appears to fixed some .net errors, try running MS Update make sure you have all the latest windows updates including any .net updates, then try reinstalling the Nvidia driver/Geforce Experience program.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

The only updates were the driver updates for windows updates.
They failed to install.

I tried running the geforce installer; same error occurring "invaild access to memory location".

Also i've had the latest .net for a while now having installed visual studio 2013.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you just install the GPU driver without Experience?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Nope.

Same error message.
Invalid access to memory location. 


//title: Issue when installing GeForce Experience *or Stand alone drive update *


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend you contact Nvidia then.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> The only updates were the driver updates for windows updates.
> They failed to install.


Non Nvidia drivers failed to install, or they were the video driver updates?

Since the latest GeForce Experience program uses a ghost user account to run the updates I'm thinking there may be an issue with the software having permissions to set up the account and/or use it hence the invalid access errors.

Try running the driver instillation .exe as a administrator(right click on .exe and select run as administrator from the list)
What A/V Malware products are you using?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Windows Updates have had the driver updates in it's list for a while but they have been failing. 
So to answer the questions it would be - they were the video driver updates.









When I try to install when you ask to install I am trying 1.7 (which was what I first installed when I build this machine (over 12 months ago). I have updated the drivers once when BF3 required them.

When this fails I attempt to install the newest version. GeForce_Experience_v2.1.1.0. It also fails with the exact same error message. I am always attempting to run as administrator. 

The only A/V / Malware products installed is MS Security Essentials.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would recommend you contact Nvidia then.


If you can give me their details I would happily do so! :d.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/768898/ ...

They don't respond on their support forums.

They also don't respond to direct messages on their social media outlets.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing only the Intel driver and see if that installs.

What brand is the video card?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

It's a EVGA GTX760 4GB.

The Intel driver update failed by itself, as it doesn't have a KB I can't download it manually to install it without using the windows update function.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try installing the driver from here: EVGA Download Center


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

It's the same version of Nvidia driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

XZanE said:


> It's a EVGA GTX760 4GB.
> 
> The Intel driver update failed by itself, as it doesn't have a KB I can't download it manually to install it without using the windows update function.


It does not have a KB associated because it's a Intel update not a MS update.
Use the Intel driver utility to see if Intel does indeed have a update available.
> Intel® Driver Update Utility

Since it's a EVGA card their support is pretty good I would try contacting them.> EVGA - Support - Home


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

All hope is lost,

I've contacted them.... The recommend I do a full OS Install to fix this issue!!!

WHAT A JOKE!!!!. I shall forever carry on with the outdated drivers...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you do anything with the Intel Video driver?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

I was able to install that by itself, just fine.

Thought it ran some WinSAT thing on the restart.

Not sure what that did.

Still unable to install the GeForce or the stand alone drivers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

WinSat is the Windows assessment tool, the driver most likely reset the score after the install.

If you have a Win7 disk you could try a Upgrade Install, that basically installs Windows leaving your files and programs intact.> How to Repair a Corrupt Windows 7 Installation | PCWorld


----------

